# B14 suspension question



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

Right now I have AGXs w/GCs. I just bought some new AGXs in the rear, and I need front shocks. I'm going to buy the Motivational rear mounts to gain suspension travel back. I was also looking at either GC camber plates, or Motivational front struts. I don't ever adjust the front AGXs, so there's really no need for adjustablilty. I may go with the non threaded struts, incase I decide to go back to normal springs. Is anyone running this set up?


----------

